# Auto Flower Section?



## cranker (Aug 19, 2011)

Would it be possible to add a seperate section for autoflowers, I expect most are done indoors so could go there, just seems like there's a growing trend of people growing auto's especially newer people.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 20, 2011)

i dont know much about autos, just bout the old school type, so i support your move cranker. for those who auto and those whom would like to learn. or get sraight to auto issues/questions. ive answered a few not knowing they wer auto growers, so me being wrong felt dumb lol


----------



## cranker (Aug 20, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> i dont know much about autos, just bout the old school type, so i support your move cranker. for those who auto and those whom would like to learn. or get sraight to auto issues/questions. ive answered a few not knowing they wer auto growers, so me being wrong felt dumb lol


Yeah me too lol, there's a lot of difference in growing tbh in making good autos vs. good photos.


----------



## badoniss (Aug 21, 2011)

can any1 help me ive tried gnomo auto and it grew well but wasn't very strong,has anyone found an auto strain with some power to it


----------



## cranker (Aug 21, 2011)

badoniss said:


> can any1 help me ive tried gnomo auto and it grew well but wasn't very strong,has anyone found an auto strain with some power to it


Flash Cobra, Easy Ryder or Nirvana Northern Lights.

^ see this would be good for that section


----------



## Scyntra (Aug 29, 2011)

I would like to have a Autoflower section to....


----------



## sonar (Sep 5, 2011)

You can try checking out the Autoflower Thread & Resource Guide

It's several hundred pages, lol, but it might be helpful to use the "search thread" function if you are looking for a specific strain or something like that.


----------



## bicycleday (Sep 6, 2011)

sonar said:


> You can try checking out the Autoflower Thread & Resource Guide
> 
> It's several hundred pages, lol, but it might be helpful to use the "search thread" function if you are looking for a specific strain or something like that.


so that's a no?


----------



## sonar (Sep 6, 2011)

bicycleday said:


> so that's a no?


Not my decision. The addition of a new forum or sub-forum would be up to the site administrator. Just wanted to let you guys know we currently have a thread devoted to the subject that contains a wealth of information.


----------



## cranker (Sep 7, 2011)

sonar said:


> You can try checking out the Autoflower Thread & Resource Guide
> 
> It's several hundred pages, lol, but it might be helpful to use the "search thread" function if you are looking for a specific strain or something like that.


Seriously....a thread. You know how long it would take to get useful info out of a thread? There's threads for cfls, why not one for autoflowers? There's a whole section for psychadelics. Autoflowers are so different from the way regular bud flowers it's almost a different type of plant. And that thread is full of a lot of really really bad information.


----------



## Scyntra (Sep 29, 2011)

bump back to 1st page because there should be a autoflower section...you can't hold a good autoflower down, they will rize up and bud the world...lol...


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have added the Autoflowering Strains Forum in the Grow Room.

Thanks for playing


----------

